# commencer et amorcer



## Thomas1

Quelle est la difference entre _commencer _et _amorcerer _s’il vous plaît ? Pourriez-vous me donnez quelques exemples de leur utilisation quand ils peuvent être employés de façon interchengeable (s’ils peuvent) ?

 
 
Merci d’avance,
Thomas


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Amorcer* (et non pas amorcerer) est un synonyme de *commencer*: amorcer un mouvement, etc.


----------



## Agnès E.

On emploie rarement l'un et l'autre de manière interchangeable, en fait.

*Amorcer* signifie : lancer le début de quelque chose, faire en sorte que quelque chose commence.
Par exemple : lorsque j'étais petite, il y avait une pompe pour puiser de l'eau dans le jardin de mon arrière grand-mère. Lorsque cette pompe n'avait pas servi pendant plusieurs jours, on avait beaucoup de mal à faire remonter l'eau. Alors il fallait _amorcer la pompe_ : on versait un litre d'eau dans la pompe, cela permettait au mécanisme de pomper et ensuite on pouvait puiser de l'eau. Si l'on n'amorçait pas la pompe, le mécanisme fonctionnait dans le vide.

*Commencer* signifie : débuter quelque chose.
Par exemple : j'ai commencé à apprendre l'anglais à l'école.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En dehors de l'utilisation spécifique que nous puissions faire du verbe *amorcer* (amorcer une pompe, amorcer un siphon...), j'insiste sur le fait qu'il existe également une utilisation très proche -si non pas synonymique- du verbe *commencer*:



> Dictionnaire de l'Académie française:
> 
> 
> En termes d'Arts, AMORCER s'emploie dans un très grand nombre de cas pour désigner Tout travail qui sert à préparer, à *commencer* une opération. _Amorcer une pompe,_ Y verser un peu d'eau. _Amorcer un siphon,_ Y faire le vide.
> De là, figurément, _Amorcer une manoeuvre, une discussion, une réforme,_ Les préparer, les mettre en voie de réalisation, d'exécution. En termes de Ponts et Chaussées, _Amorcer une rue, une route,_ La *commencer* à l'une de ses extrémités.


 


> Dictionnaire Larousse:
> 
> Amorcer:
> -Fig.
> *Commencer*, entamer: amorcer une affaire.
> *Commencer* un mouvement en lui donnant la direction, la vitesse, etc., convenables: amorcer un virage.


 


> Dictionnaire des synonymes du CNRS- Université de Caen
> (prière de taper le mot amorcer)
> Entres autres, dans ce dictionnaire on indique que commencer est le *premier synonyme* d'amorcer.


 
Nota: les caractères gras ont été portés par moi.


----------



## Agnès E.

> En dehors de l'utilisation spécifique que nous puissions  pouvons faire du verbe *amorcer* (amorcer une pompe, amorcer un siphon...), j'insiste sur le fait qu'il existe également une utilisation très proche -si non pas  sinon synonymique- du verbe *commencer*:


Mais... personne n'a dit le contraire, Victor, il ne faut pas vous énerver comme ça ! 

En effet, si les deux verbes ont des sens rapprochés, on ne peut cependant pas employer l'un pour l'autre (c'était ça, la question posée, souvenez-vous). Ils ne sont en aucun cas interchangeables dans une phrase. *Ils sont donc synonymes, mais pas interchangeables.* Cela est tout à fait évident dans les exemples donnés par Victor, et qui confirment mon explication. 

Amorcer, c'est commencer quelque chose _en le préparant_. Qu'il s'agisse d'un mécanisme, d'un mouvement, d'un virage... On utilise donc le verbe commencer pour donner la définition d'amorcer, bien évidemment ! Mais amorcer présente une nuance en plus, ce n'est pas seulement commencer. Le TLFi est, comme toujours, limpide à ce propos.


----------



## itka

Si je peux me permettre d'ajouter un grain de sel (et non pas une goutte d'huile sur le feu  ) je dirais qu'*amorcer* s'emploie dans un contexte plutôt technique, où l'on met l'accent sur les détails de la préparation. *Commencer* est le terme général.


----------



## Agnès E.

Oh, ajoutez, ajoutez, itka ! Un forum est par définition un lieu où chacun s'exprime et, dans le cas présent, vient compléter l'information donnée. 

C'est vrai, l'utilisation d'amorcer est d'abord technique, car amorcer est... le fait d'utiliser une amorce. 

Autres exemples :
On *amorce le poisson*, c'est-à-dire que l'on jette dans l'eau un mélange de nourriture qui attirera les poissons et permettra de... commencer à pêcher ! 

Pour donner d'autres emplois du sens figuré (et très couramment vu) : on peut *amorcer une discussion* (commencer une conversation en lançant un thème, un argument qui sera repris par les autres, exactement comme on le fait sur un forum, par exemple). On *amorce un dialogue entre personnes opposées*, c'est-à-dire que l'on fait le premier pas afin de lancer les négociations diplomatiques.

D'autres idées à donner à Thomas ?


----------



## Gévy

Agnès E. said:


> On *amorce un dialogue entre personnes opposées*, c'est-à-dire que l'on fait le premier pas afin de lancer les négociations diplomatiques.


 
Bonjour Agnès,

Tant que l'amorce ne contient pas de poudre...  

Pour moi aussi, amorcer a une nuance spéciale vis-à-vis de commencer. Justement parce que la mécanique est à la base de ce premier verbe: on y sent une certaine difficulté, un effort que ne suppose pas le verbe commencer et une réponse qui n'est pas forcément immédiate. (Peut-être parce qu'étant petite, je devais aller dans la cour de chez ma grand-mère amorcer la pompe à eau, manuelle bien sûr, et qu'il fallait pomper et pomper avant que le premier jet d'eau n'arrive... Traumatisme qui me poursuit encore ???? )

Bisous et bon dimanche à tous,

Gévy


----------



## totallylost202

Une question:

Est-ce que l'on peut amorcer un moteur, vu que le verbe a des connotations méchaniques?


----------



## Grop

totallylost202 said:


> Est-ce que l'on peut amorcer un moteur, vu que le verbe a des connotations méchaniques?



Bonjour, ça me semble assez inapproprié, on dit plutôt qu'on le démarre.

Quand on amorce une pompe, on la rend opérationnelle, ça n'implique pas de l'utiliser tout de suite. Amorcer un moteur, selon moi, suggère qu'on effectue un préparatif mécanique (peut-être enclencher une pièce dans une autre ou enlever une sécurité) pour le rendre opérationnel.

Bien sur avec les moteurs des voitures d'aujourd'hui, il n'y a rien à amorcer (ou alors le garagiste l'a déjà fait). Il me semble théoriquement possible que certains types de moteurs demandent une opération qui justifient le terme d'amorcer. Dans ce cas amorcer n'impliquerait pas forcément de démarrer ensuite.


----------



## Xence

Thomas1 *a amorcé* ce fil en *commençant* par poser une question sur la différence entre "_amorcer_" et "_commencer_".


----------



## auggiedoggy

Xence said:


> Thomas1 *a amorcé* ce fil en *commençant* par poser une question sur la différence entre "_amorcer_" et "_commencer_".


 
Bonjour à tous.

Pour faire éterniser ce fil .... 

Thomas1 a *démarré* ce fil en *commençant* par poser une question .....

Qu'en pensez-vous? Amorcer = Démarrer? 

AD


----------



## Xence

Je dirais que l'amorçage précède toujours le démarrage, pour parodier le langage des informaticiens. 

En fait, mon intention dans la phrase que tu cites était de réunir les deux synonymes _amorcer_ et _commencer_ afin qu'on puisse saisir la subtile nuance qui les différencie, et notamment le fait qu'ils ne sont pas toujours interchangeables. Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée, par exemple, de dire "Thomas1 *a commencé *ce fil en *amorçant *une question..."

Le premier post de Thomas1 est *l'amorce* de la discussion, le déclencheur en quelque sorte. Mais ce post aurait pu contenir plusieurs éléments (un texte, un commentaire personnel, une question...). Et selon l'élément choisi pour débuter le post, on dira que Thomas1 *a commencé* par ceci ou cela.

Bien sûr, on pourra toujours dire que Thomas a démarré ce fil, mais le verbe amorcer est mieux approprié dans ce cas précis, celui d'une discussion. Il y a un usage consacré et attesté dans les dictionnaires.

Mais ce n'est évidemment pas la Bible, ni le Coran! Les usages peuvent changer, les dictionnaires aussi...


----------



## auggiedoggy

Xence said:


> Je dirais que l'amorçage précède toujours le démarrage, pour parodier le langage des informaticiens.


 
Bonjour Xence. 

Je dois avouer que j'emploie plus souvent le verbe démarrer en parlant des choses techniques. Par exemple: un ordinateur, une voiture, une tondeuse à gazon, etc.

En tous cas, merci de ta réponse et de ta précision. 

AD


----------



## Belen13

and just for fun how about:

Le train *amorce* son *arrêt* en gare...


----------



## Belen13

sorry, my attempt: 

the train begins to pull into the station... 

perhaps I should start a new thread but I thought it kind of linked with the amorcer/commencer debate and is referring to something technical...


----------



## Corsicum

Je n’ai pas l’impression qu’il y ai une grande différence entre les sujets techniques et les sujets littéraires ou autres, les différences sont probablement apparentes.
Suivant les cas l’étape d’amorçage est implicite et confondue avec la phase de démarrage, tout dépend de la durée et de l’importance relative de chaque étape, en littérature comme pour la technique d’ailleurs.
Suivant l’importance d’un document écrit, une oeuvre on mentionne bien, un préambule, un prélude, pour amorcer le début et une conclusion ou des références qui amorcent la fin. 
Un préambule : _Ce dont on fait précéder un texte légal ou officiel (charte, ordonnance, acte législatif) et où l'on expose les motifs et l'objet du texte_.
Un prélude : _Suite de notes, souvent improvisée, chantée ou jouée pour se mettre dans le ton et essayer . Ce qui prépare, annonce quelque chose, en constitue l'introduction_
Physiquement une oeuvre commence dés le préambule, mais l’oeuvre proprement dite commence bien après.
Le point d’une phrase : pourrait bien être l’amorce de la fin de la phrase, du texte, et celle du début de la suivante ?.
En guise d’amorce de la fin de mon message, les aspects techniques de l’amorce ne sont pas uniquement on l’on croit qu’ils sont….. ?
Mon point d’interrogation amorce d’éventuelles réponses aux questions que je me suis posées ? 

Ps : je peux désamorcer les réponses à mon message en le supprimant.


----------



## Belen13

beautifully put, je n'oserais pas amorcer une réponse...


----------

